# Trade War!



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

The old mailbox has taken a pounding in the last week with a bunch of high quality packages weighing it down. I took some pictures of the haul today and will put up some more later on.

First out of the gate was the trade with Blue Pocket Rocket, which netted me his spiral carved, 2-tone, short-baton of a shooter. I haven't shot it yet, but a set of rock-chucking bands seems like the answer for a bit of rabbit bothering down at the crater of Mangere mountain  Thanks Lee! :headbang:



Next through the door was this unexpected generosity explosion from Mr DKC himself. He bought the HDPE Colt Galaxy and threw in some high grade goodies to really get this trade war cranking  Behold - a stippled DKC Torpedo, a blank Torpedo core, a sheet of latex and TBG, 1745 tubes, 2040 tubes and a TBG band set. I have quite a list of ideas already formed for the unfinished Torpedo blank and the 2040 tubes have fired something like 500 shots without any notable wear as yet.



And finally for this batch of good news, Dr J has presented me with a prize from one of his Fork ID threads and bolstered the pot with a fantastic selection of bonus generosity to keep the creative glands foaming over. A Dr J natural powered up with some BEHEMOTH latex tubes and a rock-sized pouch. Two packs of Theraband. Two gorgeous slabs of Caymanite to craft into some unique slingshot scale inlays. And an old English made file that actually needs to get a bit more worn out on knife making before it becomes a knife itself!



Thanks guys! 

You're all in danger of finding things in your mailbox that you weren't counting on. Good things, but when you least expect it :lol:


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Ahh man it goes around and it comes around.

Awesome scores the lot of them.

I remember sending Danny a similar package many moons ago and it's awesome that he's chosen the 'pay it forward' approach.

"The gift is in the giving itself"


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Does green with envy about sum it up ?....

You are one very lucky guy, but no doubt well earned.

Cheers Allan


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice batch of goodies , all the way through. You are a lucky man to have such warriors attacking you in trade wars. Enjoy the toys and supplies.

Be well,
SF


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow -- truly impressive! If I had to cope with trading at that level, I'm not sure if I'd have time to work for a living...


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

A bountiful harvest. Perfect time for Thanksgiving.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nice!!!!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks guys, and tanks again to BPR, Danny and Dr J 



Lacumo said:


> Wow -- truly impressive! If I had to cope with trading at that level, I'm not sure if I'd have time to work for a living...


You might be right. The slingshot obsession has not been good for my procrastination! Self employment, schmelf schmemployment. :rofl:


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

ha ha sounds like y'all having fun ash :rofl:


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice stuff, enough to enjoy the next time, happy shooting :wave:


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I am pleased you like the things I sent Ash! The old file has the quality of steel you need to make your knife. just wet grind offthe few remaining teeth it has, and you are set to go. Enjoy!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm back to the grind and back to catching up with trade bragging. Hrawk's magical prize/gift has arrived and is an absolute champ! It came with tubes, which I shot to bits quite quickly, so now I'm trying flats on it and it's a great success so far. The most immaculate workmanship.



I took some better pictures of the earlier gifts from Danny and Dr J for the Around the World thread, so here they are:





And of course, there is the Canadian Christmas Duo from BC Slinger that has already been the subject of offers and replies of "sorry, it's not for sale" 



Thanks guys, it's an enormous pleasure to receive these wonderful creations from all of you 

Now to get on with fulfilling the next lot of trade creations :rofl:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Time to update your "Around the World" score


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Missed you! great assortment Ash. Keep well.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Very nice my friend..Enjoy..As I recall thu out life..I never have gotten any kind of gift.. In the mail..Only what I have ordered...You my friend are blessed with good friends....AKA Oldmiser


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm a bit overdue on updates to this thread, but the magic of 2014 has not let up with Antraxx's half of a trade arriving in style a few weeks ago:



Aluminium, oak, ebony and acrylic. Banded up for some heavy lead flinging with double Sanctband.



This one goes into the Around the World collection representing Germany. A few more fresh additions for Europe are soon to come!

Thanks so much, Jens! Your Bee is in one piece and in need of some more shaping, but it will fly your way soon enough


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good score mate!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A very nice shooter, like the acrylic/ kirinite parts :thumbsup:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing off ! So cool
Cheers


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing excellent trading.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

More trades from Europe!



This time we have the work of Smiling Fury - a Rhododendron and spalted Birch for grown in England and hand crafted in France by an American with a Greek name! International-o-rama!

My half of the trade is currently winging its way to NY in a race to meet SF there.



Thanks Angelos, one for home and one for work!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

ash said:


> More trades from Europe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha, international-o-rama! , I like it! Enjoy buddy, can't wait to get my hands on my Ash originals. You are a gent. 
Be well,
SF


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Cheers, SF 

Oh yeah... the level of gloss you got on those oil finishes... NICE!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

ash said:


> Cheers, SF
> 
> Oh yeah... the level of gloss you got on those oil finishes... NICE!


I have to give credit where it is due. Dan Ford gave me great tips a while ago on how to properly use Tru Oil. That stuff really makes for a great glossy look and also a great satin finish if you rub the last coat with 0000steel wool or 120 grit wet dry paper. The satin look requires a couple of coats of wax. That, and ME LIKE GLOSSY makes me lean more towards the high gloss. Everyone should try Tru Oil IMO.

I am so happy you like them,
Be well bud,
Angelos


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Two nice shooters, enjoy your parcel from europe :thumbsup:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I was away for three weeks and came home to find three trade parcels waiting for me 

Behold!



A pile of brighly coloured paracord from Shew97 in exchange for a Fury 2 in purpleheart.

A brightly illuminated head-mounted lamp from Ghost0311/8541 in exchange for another purpleheart Fury 2

A pair of BC Luxor's finest slingshots in as-yet-unidentified woods, that was traded for a BB Ringshooter



Thanks so much, guys! :banana:

All will be going to good use in the near future :thumbsup:


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Ash, You got the spalted Beech and walnut cores in the board cut. *with my not so great pin. The natracut is Laburnum, I think it shows just how nice and somewhat underrated Laburnum is.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks BC, that laburnum is a total winner!


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Mouth Watering ... All pictured !!!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

It's time for some more bragging!

Stinger bought a Beetlebomb and we agreed to add a trade onto the deal. His Beetlebomb and a mystery poacher are still in transit, but his trade package has already arrived and blown minds:









Yes indeed - that is a haul. Even my fiance was amazed.

A deployment bag stuffed with nylon pouches, themselves stuffed with goodies. It was like a childhood Christmas!

TBG, Zombie Green latex, band lube, two Fenix LED lights, two OLFA craft knives, an Opinel, a Spiderco, paracord galore, Trumark bandsets, a fatwood tinderstick, a waterproof lighter and case, massive pouches, fine leather for pouches and more. This is a guy who knows generosity 

Highlights - hard to nail it down with such an array of win, but the Opinel #08 Carbone got the biggest exaltation. Totally unexpected and was something I would have been looking for in the future anyway.

Now to complete my end of the deal. I have a selection of goodies put aside and some in progress. I hope it brings good times to pre-winter Colorado. Thanks Tate!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dang dude! That's a hookup! Love the Opinel, big fan.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

ash said:


> It's time for some more bragging!
> 
> Stinger bought a Beetlebomb and we agreed to add a trade onto the deal. His Beetlebomb and a mystery poacher are still in transit, but his trade package has already arrived and blown minds:
> 
> ...


 :aahhhh: :aahhhh: :aahhhh: :aahhhh: :aahhhh: :aahhhh:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

You know it was fun to put together! And...ahhhh, your slingshots are awesome!


----------

